# "Tip" From Purl Soho LYS



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

By slipping the first three and last three stitches of every other row, you will create a i-cord along both edges of the scarf [a mostly garter st scarf w/cables that cross at scarf's middle and sts then go to the sides], and it will help to give the yarn a bit of an extra tug when you knit these stitches! :sm06:


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

What an interesting idea. I will give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm doing that on a poncho and it is an easy way to give a nice edge.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. May try that.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Guess need to see how to do an i cord first because I can't see how slipping three stitches could form anything. Thanks for the info though always nice to learn something new. Happy knitting...Judy


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Interesting; thank you. Is there a link to this (or video)?


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I do that on baby blankets.... it is a nice border. 
It is particularly handy when I use stripes -- the yarn ends, or carrying the yarn are inside the icord.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Slip the last 3 at the end of the row, turn work and knit as normal. Do this on every row. That is what gives the icord edging


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

margoc, thanks for your note as that makes more sense. I couldn't figure how you'd have anything if you slipped the first three and last three of every row, but slipping then knitting on the next row makes sense.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks, I'll have to try this. I use the 3 stitch i-cord edge, but this method sounds much simpler.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

margoc said:


> Slip the last 3 at the end of the row, turn work and knit as normal. Do this on every row. That is what gives the icord edging


Would you have to slip on side with yif and the other with yib? Otherwise wouldn't one sides i-cord fold to the rs and the other fold to the ws?


----------



## field915 (Apr 7, 2018)

bokemom said:


> Would you have to slip on side with yif and the other with yib? Otherwise wouldn't one sides i-cord fold to the rs and the other fold to the ws?


Wondering also. Is yarn in front and yarn in back?


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

field915 said:


> Wondering also. Is yarn in front and yarn in back?


The yarn should be in front.


----------



## field915 (Apr 7, 2018)

Since I’m still a new knitter, need more clarification. Do you slip knit wise with yarn in front beginning of row and same at end?


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm making this poncho/cape thing that does that. It started with an i-cord tab (like a garter st tab, but icord).
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/capetastic


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Great technique for a nice edging. Thanks for sharing. 
Is there a name for it that we could look up?


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

New Stitch A Day has a video for the Icord edging.





Very Pink has a different way to achieve the Icord edging but seems more complicated


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Good video here


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

dorfor said:


> Good video here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

margoc said:


> Slip the last 3 at the end of the row, turn work and knit as normal. Do this on every row. That is what gives the icord edging


And be sure to slip them with yarn in front!
This is the edge for the Shift Cowl (I'm on my third now) and it's really a nice finish.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for this, I am thinking of where I can use it.


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

Judy-japcrp said:


> margoc, thanks for your note as that makes more sense. I couldn't figure how you'd have anything if you slipped the first three and last three of every row, but slipping then knitting on the next row makes sense.


Dsnyr did say every other row, I believe.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> By slipping the first three and last three stitches of every other row, you will create a i-cord along both edges of the scarf [a mostly garter st scarf w/cables that cross at scarf's middle and sts then go to the sides], and it will help to give the yarn a bit of an extra tug when you knit these stitches! :sm06:


Thanks for the tip Will use it for sure.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Great tip thanks


----------



## Gail in Mexico (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you for posting - I'm excited to try this.


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's another way to do it.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Judy-japcrp said:


> margoc, thanks for your note as that makes more sense. I couldn't figure how you'd have anything if you slipped the first three and last three of every row, but slipping then knitting on the next row makes sense.


The original instructions are to slip stitches on every other row ie every second row.


----------



## Betsy Mc (Jan 25, 2017)

I will try that.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

TY for the links. O will try the edging.


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

What a great tip. I'll definitely give this a try. Thank you.


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

I knit lots of hat/scarf sets. I'll have to try this on my next scarf. Thanks to all for the links.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks! You solved my problem about what to do on the edge of a new scarf!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Intriguing idea, I'm going to have to look into this one. Thank you!


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Judy-japcrp said:


> margoc, thanks for your note as that makes more sense. I couldn't figure how you'd have anything if you slipped the first three and last three of every row, but slipping then knitting on the next row makes sense.


Actually, the "instructions" were to slip the first and last three stitches every OTHER row.
This works out to the same thing as slipping the first three stitches of every row, OR the last three stitches of every row.
(Capitals for emphasis, not for yelling).


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! What a great tip. Going to swatch it today. Thanks very much.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Great tip


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great idea...thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Judy-japcrp said:


> Guess need to see how to do an i cord first because I can't see how slipping three stitches could form anything. Thanks for the info though always nice to learn something new. Happy knitting...Judy


If you have done the 1898 hat, you will have done this in the middle of that bottom band and it makes the border around the bottom of the hat.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, thank you for the tip.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds really interesting. I'll have to try this.


----------



## Bibben (Oct 14, 2016)

PamRDH said:


> Dsnyr did say every other row, I believe.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

This tip can be modified a little bit to make nice edges for a shawl - an asymmetric shawl that double increases on one side, and decreases on the opposite site.
On the curving edge, make the 3-stitch i-cord. On the long straight edge, do a simple slip stitch (K last st through back loop, slip it with yif on the start of the next row). So effective, and as the OP said, if striping, the ends get buried in the i-cord.


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

Good info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

What a great idea! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you....It will even work in machine knitting!


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Great tip, thanks!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Judy-japcrp said:


> margoc, thanks for your note as that makes more sense. I couldn't figure how you'd have anything if you slipped the first three and last three of every row, but slipping then knitting on the next row makes sense.


Are the stitches slipped as if to knit or to purl? I'm in the middle of a migraine and just not visualizing this right now. I do like working I-cord!


----------



## imak (Jul 27, 2019)

Judy-japcrp said:


> margoc, thanks for your note as that makes more sense. I couldn't figure how you'd have anything if you slipped the first three and last three of every row, but slipping then knitting on the next row makes sense.


She wrote 'every other row', that is not every row.


----------



## imak (Jul 27, 2019)

Judy-japcrp said:


> margoc, thanks for your note as that makes more sense. I couldn't figure how you'd have anything if you slipped the first three and last three of every row, but slipping then knitting on the next row makes sense.


She wrote 'every other row', not every row.


----------



## SA_Mary (Aug 12, 2016)

Thx for the tip. I’ll be swatching this one!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> And be sure to slip them with yarn in front!
> This is the edge for the Shift Cowl (I'm on my third now) and it's really a nice finish.


Which Shift Cowl are you doing? Ravelry has several by that name. Thanks!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

You are never too old to learn something new.. will give this a try and see how it looks. Thanks for the tip. xo wendy


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you!!! Much better than what I've been doing. I love this place where knitters share and teach!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Could you show what it will look like?


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> By slipping the first three and last three stitches of every other row, you will create a i-cord along both edges of the scarf [a mostly garter st scarf w/cables that cross at scarf's middle and sts then go to the sides], and it will help to give the yarn a bit of an extra tug when you knit these stitches! :sm06:


My experience with Purl Soho says that this tip is in a specific pattern. Do you know the name of the scarf where this is used? If so, please share.

Thank you.


----------



## Enerik (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi
Thanks Dsynr for the tip, I look forward to trying it out on my next scarf.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Judy-japcrp said:


> Guess need to see how to do an i cord first because I can't see how slipping three stitches could form anything. Thanks for the info though always nice to learn something new. Happy knitting...Judy


You knit those slipped stitches on the following row. The instructions say to slip them EVERY OTHER row.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Judy-japcrp said:


> margoc, thanks for your note as that makes more sense. I couldn't figure how you'd have anything if you slipped the first three and last three of every row, but slipping then knitting on the next row makes sense.


 I wondered about that. But she said to slip the stitches on every OTHER row. I wondered if they should be slipped on the same rows, and then not at all on the alternate rows. I would need to see the results. I don't see how the icords will cross in the center.


----------



## maryes (Jun 20, 2019)

When you reach your last three stitches, bring your yarn to the front, and then slip these stitches. On next row, just knit across to the last three stitches and repeat. It puts a nice I-cord edge to your knitting. I am doing this now on an afghan and it looks so nice and neat.


----------



## maryes (Jun 20, 2019)

Lillyhooch said:


> The original instructions are to slip stitches on every other row ie every second row.


I slip them, with yarn in front, every row and it puts the I-cord on both edges if you are making a blanket.


----------



## nanbobs (Jun 29, 2017)

I just finished a 'Comfort Shawl" and am about to start a new project. I'm so excited to give the Knit4ES tip a try!


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you, I will try this too.


----------



## WinSip (Oct 8, 2016)

margoc said:


> Slip the last 3 at the end of the row, turn work and knit as normal. Do this on every row. That is what gives the icord edging


So would you add 6 stitches to whatever number you need for the pattern or size? I like the idea and can visualize this working on things besides blankets.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Very informative, thanks- I enjoyed looking at all the u tube videos. Sharron


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

knit4ES said:


> I do that on baby blankets.... it is a nice border.
> It is particularly handy when I use stripes -- the yarn ends, or carrying the yarn are inside the icord.


What a great idea, I must try this on my next baby blanket.... thank you ☺


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm going to have to save this and give it a try.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for that tip....my dream is to vist Purl Soho one day.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> By slipping the first three and last three stitches of every other row, you will create a i-cord along both edges of the scarf [a mostly garter st scarf w/cables that cross at scarf's middle and sts then go to the sides], and it will help to give the yarn a bit of an extra tug when you knit these stitches! :sm06:


 And do the I-cord edges cross at the middle of the scarf? Does this work for any scarf, or just all-garter stitch scarves?


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

Oh happy day! I love this and I've saved this video tutorial to my Pinterest.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

Now you tell me. I just finished a shawl and the edges look so messy! Not going to frog it tho!


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cool---I'm going to try it.


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

Interesting. Will give it a try. Thanks. :sm02:


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you. Will try it out.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> By slipping the first three and last three stitches of every other row, you will create a i-cord along both edges of the scarf [a mostly garter st scarf w/cables that cross at scarf's middle and sts then go to the sides], and it will help to give the yarn a bit of an extra tug when you knit these stitches! :sm06:


What a great idea. Can this be done on other items besides a scarf?


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Judy-japcrp said:


> margoc, thanks for your note as that makes more sense. I couldn't figure how you'd have anything if you slipped the first three and last three of every row, but slipping then knitting on the next row makes sense.


She said every OTHER row, not every row.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Judy-japcrp said:


> margoc, thanks for your note as that makes more sense. I couldn't figure how you'd have anything if you slipped the first three and last three of every row, but slipping then knitting on the next row makes sense.


No, she said every OTHER row, not every row.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Judy-japcrp said:


> Guess need to see how to do an i cord first because I can't see how slipping three stitches could form anything. Thanks for the info though always nice to learn something new. Happy knitting...Judy


Here's how to do an I-cord. 




What she's telling you how to do is an attached I-cord, and it goes like this: 




There are also a lot of other ways you can use I-cord, such as an I-cord bind-off. Look around YouTube for some other ideas for how to use I-cord.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thought you might like to see what it looks like on a pixie hat 
Its very easy and straightforward just remember to pullthe yarn slightly when you knit the 3 sts after slipping them


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought you might like to see what it looks like on a pixie hat
> Its very easy and straightforward just remember to pullthe yarn slightly when you knit the 3 sts after slipping them


Looks great! Really evens thing out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

DivaDee said:


> Looks great! Really evens thing out.


Thank i thought so too, will definitely try it again


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it the same effect as starting each row with k 1, sl 1 wyif, k 1 and ending the row with sl 1 wyif, K 1, sl 1 wyif? I'm doing that on a scarf and getting a nice I cord effect.

On the return row, do you just knit the first three and the last three? It does look easier than the fiddly way I am doing it.


Dsynr said:


> By slipping the first three and last three stitches of every other row, you will create a i-cord along both edges of the scarf [a mostly garter st scarf w/cables that cross at scarf's middle and sts then go to the sides], and it will help to give the yarn a bit of an extra tug when you knit these stitches! :sm06:


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

The Stitch A Day video shows him slipping the LAST 3 stitches of each row only, with yarn in back; turning the work, and purling those 3 stitches. I am definitely going to try this, and will share it with my students!!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

limberlostgirl said:


> The Stitch A Day video shows him slipping the LAST 3 stitches of each row only, with yarn in back; turning the work, and purling those 3 stitches. I am definitely going to try this, and will share it with my students!!


It's basically applied I-cord. If you're going to teach them about it, teach them all about I-cord: I-cord, I-cord cast-on, I-cord bind-off, and that they can combine I-cord with cables to make parts of garments that work. Even frogging made with I-cord!

This photo was taken before blocking, but the button loops are I-cord that was continued from cables.

The second photo is I-cord continued from a Celtic knot into a cord that could be fastened around the wrist of a sleeve.

You could make a whole class out of what you can do with I-cord.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Here are bag handles made from continuations of the knotwork on the bag:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-tote-2


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

margoc said:


> Slip the last 3 at the end of the row, turn work and knit as normal. Do this on every row. That is what gives the icord edging


 Oh, I left out the crucial words "knit for the second row". Squaw Heap-Red-in-Face :sm18: :sm12:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very neat idea.


----------

